# Journey of N83 Betta Ocellata



## Nismo83 (May 9, 2015)

mentioned earlier that I will be having a pair of B.Ocellata (wild caught) coming in this week. I have no choice but to purchase a new tank for it. since I am not able to finish my own acylic tank building in time. This is the setup for them. Running on sponge filter, with water 35% from tap and the rest from my existing tank in my office. added KTP also known as IAL into the tank as well.


----------



## Nismo83 (May 9, 2015)

when I though the gates to Macrostoma is shut, now there is a chance to own them. Making a hard decision between Ocellate and Macrostoma.. =(


----------



## LittleBettaFish (Oct 2, 2010)

They are both nice fish. Macrostoma seem more difficult to breed than ocellata (difficult to get to hold), but you will be able to sell any offspring for more than the offspring of ocellata as macrostoma are always so popular. 

Tough decision. I had macrostoma once, but I still liked the look of unimaculata better, which are very similar to ocellata in appearance.


----------



## Nismo83 (May 9, 2015)

LittleBettaFish said:


> They are both nice fish. Macrostoma seem more difficult to breed than ocellata (difficult to get to hold), but you will be able to sell any offspring for more than the offspring of ocellata as macrostoma are always so popular.
> 
> Tough decision. I had macrostoma once, but I still liked the look of unimaculata better, which are very similar to ocellata in appearance.


yes, very tough decision. I think I may get the Ocellata first as it is also more easier to keep. Once my own apartment is ready then i will get the Macs. but of course I still have time to change my mind as I have free air conditioning in my office. Keep macs are also very tempting.


----------



## Nismo83 (May 9, 2015)

*finally*

alright, the long awaited moment is here! picked up the fishes from my friend aka the seller as well from his workplace this morning. 

in the bags;


the Lady;


& the Sir;


----------



## Nismo83 (May 9, 2015)

Acclimatising to the temperature of the tank


after about 20mins, tank water is introduced into their bags. the female did tried to jump, luckily I clipped the bags


----------



## Nismo83 (May 9, 2015)

*Exploring their tank*


----------



## Nismo83 (May 9, 2015)

*Cont'*



The pair


The Mister! Not the normal bluish scale cheek


----------



## Nismo83 (May 9, 2015)

*Video*

here is a video, somehow not able to embed it into the post. anyone has any idea?


----------



## LittleBettaFish (Oct 2, 2010)

Nice pair! Hopefully you can get a spawn out of them. Although I always hate having to watch the males holding the eggs for so long without being able to eat.


----------



## Nismo83 (May 9, 2015)

LittleBettaFish said:


> Nice pair! Hopefully you can get a spawn out of them. Although I always hate having to watch the males holding the eggs for so long without being able to eat.


thanks.. there was a cherry shrimp in the tank testing the water before they went it. should be hunted down by either of them as I did not see it anymore. will check them out on Monday when back to office.


----------



## LittleBettaFish (Oct 2, 2010)

Knowing how greedy this complex is, I imagine if it hasn't already been hunted down, it will be as soon as it comes out of hiding.


----------



## Nismo83 (May 9, 2015)

LittleBettaFish said:


> Knowing how greedy this complex is, I imagine if it hasn't already been hunted down, it will be as soon as it comes out of hiding.


I think I am going to spoil them. I just fed them 3 more. I know it is a little cruel but I did not want both of them to fight over the weekend. Monday will be pellets for them. 

I guess I will be getting the macro pair and it sure doesn't sound good for the 2ft tank's cherry colony.


----------



## Nismo83 (May 9, 2015)

Nismo83 said:


> I think I am going to spoil them. I just fed them 3 more. I know it is a little cruel but I did not want both of them to fight over the weekend. Monday will be pellets for them.
> 
> I guess I will be getting the macro pair and it sure doesn't sound good for the 2ft tank's cherry colony.


decided to put a stop to the macrostoma pair. Worried that I will be overwhelmed by too much fishes. Guess I will keep my stocks as they are until my new place is ready. 

I think I will be transferring the Ocellata into the cherry tank instead and probably bring one pair of channoides into the Ocellata's tank once they are moved.


----------



## Nismo83 (May 9, 2015)

eating atison's betta pro..


----------



## Nismo83 (May 9, 2015)

didn't really pay much attention to them except just change water and feeding. they seems most hardy of the stocks I have. it also sounds like the lesser u care or disturb them, the better they will fair.


----------



## LittleBettaFish (Oct 2, 2010)

I find this is true for my wilds. I just feed my wilds and do 20% water changes every week or two, and they are all happy and healthy. I find fiddling too much, or making big changes to their water or tanks _can_ cause problems.


----------



## Nismo83 (May 9, 2015)

Yeah. Going to disturb them lesser. Take it as they are


----------



## Nismo83 (May 9, 2015)

*Day 1*

the male is brooding. 

they did their deed late afternoon yesterday with a lots of trials. probably finished everything this morning. 





Pray that it can last more than 5 days


----------



## Nismo83 (May 9, 2015)

the male ate the eggs.. will have to wait for a while again.


----------



## LittleBettaFish (Oct 2, 2010)

That's a shame. Mouthbrooders can be so frustrating, they definitely seem to eat their eggs more frequently than bubblenesters do. 

Hopefully second time around he will do better.


----------



## Nismo83 (May 9, 2015)

LittleBettaFish said:


> That's a shame. Mouthbrooders can be so frustrating, they definitely seem to eat their eggs more frequently than bubblenesters do.
> 
> Hopefully second time around he will do better.



Is ok for me actually. I am moving to a rental apartment in a few months time. It may be good without muchc fishes. At least they bred. He brooded for a few days. I guess the female must have disturbed him too much b


----------



## LittleBettaFish (Oct 2, 2010)

Yes, it may be better not to try and move with a whole heap of young fish. I'm sure they'll try and spawn again soon. 

Also you got some macrostoma didn't you? How are they all going?


----------



## Nismo83 (May 9, 2015)

LittleBettaFish said:


> Yes, it may be better not to try and move with a whole heap of young fish. I'm sure they'll try and spawn again soon.
> 
> Also you got some macrostoma didn't you? How are they all going?


Yeah. 

Yes. The 2M 4F are doing fine. Some signs of wanting to spawn but it didn't happen. Guess they are much more hard to breed and hence their price. I'm ok with it now as I could give them more space until I shifted. And more stable air con when moving again to my own apartment. Currently using chiller at 24deg for them.


----------



## Nismo83 (May 9, 2015)

first fry from the 2nd brood.. 1st brood didn't make it.. there are still fried in his mouth... wonder when will he spit them out.


----------



## Nismo83 (May 9, 2015)

a pity that when I place the pair together in a new tank, the female got wacked pretty badly by the male and died after 3 days. I am left with the male only. 

their fries.. at the top left area.. hopefully can see.. growing pretty alright with the daphnia given.. and water changes.


----------



## blueridge (Jul 1, 2011)

Sorry to hear about your female  I know I would be devastated if that happened to my pair of betta edithae. I hope your fry grow up nice! How old are they now?


----------



## Nismo83 (May 9, 2015)

blueridge said:


> Sorry to hear about your female  I know I would be devastated if that happened to my pair of betta edithae. I hope your fry grow up nice! How old are they now?


They were ok initially. No idea what happened to the male. Turned aggressive. 
The fries are about two weeks


----------



## blueridge (Jul 1, 2011)

Hmm...that is weird! My male was really aggressive to start off with and I was really afraid that my female was going to die. I had to separate them with a breeder box and they figured things out. 
Sounds like they are moving right along!


----------



## Nismo83 (May 9, 2015)

blueridge said:


> Hmm...that is weird! My male was really aggressive to start off with and I was really afraid that my female was going to die. I had to separate them with a breeder box and they figured things out.
> Sounds like they are moving right along!


They started good. It happened after brooding when I removed the female. And after which I brought the male to a new tank together with the same female. Probably he get too high sex drive? Haha


----------



## blueridge (Jul 1, 2011)

Haha probably! I have that problem with my female.


----------



## Nismo83 (May 9, 2015)

photo as of today. they are growing pretty well and bigger at a fast rate with the feeding of tubiflex. will be trying to pump the channoides up so that I can bring them home and the 2ft tank given to these ocellata fries for better growth.


----------



## Nismo83 (May 9, 2015)




----------



## LittleBettaFish (Oct 2, 2010)

They are looking good Nismo. They've got some nice plump stomachs happening in that photo.


----------



## Nismo83 (May 9, 2015)

LittleBettaFish said:


> They are looking good Nismo. They've got some nice plump stomachs happening in that photo.


Thanks. They are eating damn lots and I did not have a full filtration for them this dare not over feed. Will be upgrading their tank again soon as I have to shift my desk in office to another place. Anyway I added you on fb if you are wondering who is S/Lim in fb.


----------



## LittleBettaFish (Oct 2, 2010)

That is one reason I'm glad I don't breed the bigger wilds anymore. They go through so much food when they are young and growing! Greedy fish. 

Haha most of my friend requests on FB are from fish people I either know, or who know me through other friends of theirs. I will approve your friend request although I don't do anything on FB except post on fish groups.


----------



## Nismo83 (May 9, 2015)

LittleBettaFish said:


> That is one reason I'm glad I don't breed the bigger wilds anymore. They go through so much food when they are young and growing! Greedy fish.
> 
> Haha most of my friend requests on FB are from fish people I either know, or who know me through other friends of theirs. I will approve your friend request although I don't do anything on FB except post on fish groups.


I am thinking whether I should let go the whole batch of Ocellata and concentrate on my macs and the channoides. Recently caught the guppy flu and I also just purchased 5 pieces of coccina.


----------



## LittleBettaFish (Oct 2, 2010)

At least with macrostoma they are so desirable that it's easier to sell and make your purchase money (and maybe even some profit) back on them. The other mouthbrooders in this group don't seem to sell for as much, probably because they do seem easier to breed. 

Coccina are one of my favourite species of wilds. Did you get pairs or just a mixed group?


----------



## Nismo83 (May 9, 2015)

LittleBettaFish said:


> At least with macrostoma they are so desirable that it's easier to sell and make your purchase money (and maybe even some profit) back on them. The other mouthbrooders in this group don't seem to sell for as much, probably because they do seem easier to breed.
> 
> Coccina are one of my favourite species of wilds. Did you get pairs or just a mixed group?


Probably. If you see the "mini discussion" in the wild betta world group. My first intention is to keep them because I wasn't able to 12 years ago due to money even though I was able to keep arowana. 

I bought the coccina in mixed group of 5 per bag for 10sgd. There are still a few bags from the most famous fish shop in Singapore. Clementi florist 328. If any of you are coming to Singapore, make sure you visit here or let me know I can be your guide for free. 

I bought them on impulse buy their requirement is lesser than the bigger species like Ocellata. Now trying to think how I can offload. Someone even said that they look like those he caught off Mandai. A place near the zoo in Singapore.


----------



## Nismo83 (May 9, 2015)




----------

